# Sick Fish



## andyleech15 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All 

I have been keeping fish for about year now and one of my Cichids is showing signs rot i think, along its side its lost skin and around the gill is red flesh and lost all its white skin 

iam not sure of the breed its white and orange/red it colour with orange eyess, the fish is eatting well and loos happy , i have moved it to its own tanks to avoid losing more fish 

can anyone help 

cheers


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like a combination of things. Try starting him off with Melafix and Primafix. Doing water changes often.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm....sounds like a red devil to me.
do like sue said..melafix and pimafix....water changes..


----------

